# feeders



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the easyest fish to breed for feeders? 
I plan on having a big tank as you all know, and i realy dont want to go and buy fish for them every other week or some thing. I plan on mixing there lunch up some thing diffrent, made up of like 10 diffrent things, but fish will be one of them.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Guppys.. had a 10 gal full for months. Fed it to my fishes when young, never seem to have any shortage and always saw new frys in the tank.

Try AquaBid.com they usually sell feeders or foods in bulks. Hope this helps


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks!,
I dont realy wan be buying tons of fish, thats why i wanted to breed my own







ill use one or both of my 10 galls and see what happens








Thanks again,
bobme


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Convicts and kribensis cichlids are also very easy to breed, although my reds never developed a real appetite for cichlids...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Convicts and kribensis cichlids are also very easy to breed, although my reds never developed a real appetite for cichlids...


 i heard that, some people have oscars in there tanks dont they?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, but the species I mentioned before remain small (4-5" max., I guess), and are not half as agressive as a bad-ass oscar, so an ideal food source, if your piranha's happen to like them.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yup, but the species I mentioned before remain small (4-5" max., I guess), and are not half as agressive as a bad-ass oscar, so an ideal food source, if your piranha's happen to like them.


 Hehe, i was given a 20 gal tank today, thats my new oscar tank. I also bought other 100 or 120 tank not to sure, it is like two tanks with two pipe going back and forth between the two tanks, thats my feeders tank. ANd i also got the 10 gals and a 80 gal


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should try Platys, Guppys or Mollys.

Cheap and easy to reproduce!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Swordtails are extremly easy to breed.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme:

to quote you on a different thread



> i got a 100 Gal tank for free, i was going to use that for feeders


Now this thread



> i was given a 20 gal tank today


What are you, a man-whore who gets fringe benefits from your customers?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> bobme:
> 
> to quote you on a different thread
> 
> ...


 Ack, my bad! im sorry.
i was given a 100 gal or maybe 120 i gota take the tape mure out and try it, and i have two 20 gals from past fish and stuff and a 80 gal as well.
i had other 120 gal that i threw away a long time ago, and i am building a 500.

Sorry for the mix up, maybe i shoulda read what i posted.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

firstly you can't add an oscar to a 20 gallon tank - they get too big

also if you want a supply of live fish, I would reccomend that you buy loads of guppys and mollies, because they will not eat the fry, plattys and swordtails are also easy to breed as stated before, but they have a habbit of eating their own fry, and others fry.
also danios are easy to breed and in large groups, even mixed danio groups (like zebra danios, leopard danios and pearl danios) but they will eat their eegs and possibly their fry, so you might need 2 tanks to achieve this.
as for cichlids, it would be more rewarding for you, but they will never breed enough to supply you with live food on a regular basis

if you do go for the guppys and mollies I would also add a few neons, as they will not eat the fry, and will make the tank look nice.

or if you don't wan't to use your 20 gallon tank you could add them to your piranha tank - I know it sounds stupid, but I have seen it in a couple of public aquariums, they added loads of guppys to all the tanks with large or aggressive fish, and there are so many of them they breed like, um, well, guppys. and they didn't look like they were getting massacared.
I guess it must be hard to feed all the fish in a public aquarium, so it must be the main food scource for the piranhas and other preditory fish.

Also I found that a good diet for baby fish is a mixture of live food like daphnia and ground up fish foods, what I do is take a small amount of all of the fish foods that I have and ground them into a fine powder using a pestle and morter, this gives the fry a varied and nutritious diet.


----------



## sdk77 (Feb 17, 2003)

Convicts get big enough to provide your p's with a nice meal, and their easy to breed.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> firstly you can't add an oscar to a 20 gallon tank - they get too big
> 
> also if you want a supply of live fish, I would reccomend that you buy loads of guppys and mollies, because they will not eat the fry, plattys and swordtails are also easy to breed as stated before, but they have a habbit of eating their own fry, and others fry.
> also danios are easy to breed and in large groups, even mixed danio groups (like zebra danios, leopard danios and pearl danios) but they will eat their eegs and possibly their fry, so you might need 2 tanks to achieve this.
> ...


 well, thanks
but i was palning on add the oscar to my 80 or 100 or 120, my brother-in-law has a Hex tank however i am unsure how big it is, he has two oscars in it before, i might see if i can also grab that tank from him.

guppys? and mollies?
thats what i was thinking, good idea thanks for the info / help.


----------

